# Removing this piece.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have not, but am wondering why you need to remove them.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Has anyone removed this piece on their Cruze?As you can see, the chrome trim fell off.It looks like it just pulls off


It comes off with pry tools but supposedly the pop its that hold it in are one time use. You will have to replace all 6 them as well or be like I was and have it move every time you open and close the back door(s) If you pry, use something that's not gonna gouge the paint underneath it.



Blasirl said:


> I have not, but am wondering why you need to remove them.


Because the chrome fell off. Mine fell off both side of my 13 and I wasn't willing to shell out $100+ per side to fix it.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Ok, thanks. GMPartsdirect has them for around $20. I'm replacing them because the chrome piece came off somewhere in PA and it bothers me not to have the chrome strip. lol

Also, the other side is fine, just the passenger side fell off.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Ok, thanks. GMPartsdirect has them for around $20. I'm replacing them because the chrome piece came off somewhere in PA and it bothers me not to have the chrome strip. lol
> 
> Also, the other side is fine, just the passenger side fell off.


Could you give the part number? I think it'd be good to have that documented here.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

sparkman said:


> Could you give the part number? I think it'd be good to have that documented here.


Passenger side is 95991483 and drivers side is 95991482.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

New one comes with the 3 rivets installed.

Pry off using one of those plastic pry (trim removal) tools from harbor freight to prevent paint damage.
Open the door and pry at the area exposed when the door is open.....it'll come off with a bang (as the clips break).
The clip remains come out of the body by turning 1/4 turn to match the square hole in the sheet metal.

Takes longer to write about it than perform the operation......install is just push into holes.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Ok, thanks. GMPartsdirect has them for around $20. I'm replacing them because the chrome piece came off somewhere in PA and it bothers me not to have the chrome strip. lol
> 
> Also, the other side is fine, just the passenger side fell off.


Yeah the price must have came down on them recently. GM Parts and other outlets were $100 a side. Totally good deal. I'd buy both as once one falls the other is soon to follow suit. My 1st one fell then 3 months later the other one too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Ok, thanks. GMPartsdirect has them for around $20. I'm replacing them because the chrome piece came off somewhere in PA and it bothers me not to have the chrome strip. lol
> 
> Also, the other side is fine, just the passenger side fell off.


You and Merc6 must have a mind-meld going as he answered my question before you...

I have a 2014 and hope that the glue batch in 2013 only was bad. I hate buying parts because of the factories mistakes, unless that is you like to travel at warp speed - just saying...


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> You and Merc6 must have a mind-meld going as he answered my question before you...
> 
> I have a 2014 and hope that the glue batch in 2013 only was bad. I hate buying parts because of the factories mistakes, unless that is you like to travel at warp speed - just saying...


LOL No, I dont go THAT fast. Not in this car anyway.  I think it may have been loose when I bought it, but not bad. Just got worse over the months when I noticed it was loose, then when it was gone. Didnt think it would have 'ripped' off like that, though. Ah well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Since we're conversing about the weird rear fake vent window thingys or whatever you call them, here are a few items to modify them. I have the glass type and like them except for the badly translated Buddha saying on it. 

Rear window stickers:
Carbon fiber w/Cruze
Carbon Fiber w/Chevrolet
Glass type w/stupid saying

Just a couple of caveats:

The carbon fiber will fade over time so order more than one, use a credit card and not a debit card, and always shop around as there are multiple sellers for the same items.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> You and Merc6 must have a mind-meld going as he answered my question before you...
> 
> I have a 2014 and hope that the glue batch in 2013 only was bad. I hate buying parts because of the factories mistakes, unless that is you like to travel at warp speed - just saying...


I hope so as well since i've seen 11s and 12s do it as well. I spotted a 11 at Lordstown this last go around and it was also missing both sides like mine was. One of mine came off in the touch less wash and I was able to save it but being OCD I just left it off.



Blasirl said:


> Since we're conversing about the weird rear fake vent window thingys or whatever you call them, here are a few items to modify them. I have the glass type and like them except for the badly translated Buddha saying on it.
> 
> Rear window stickers:
> Carbon fiber w/Cruze
> ...



The last one, I have seen it in person. Looks really great, but those words are permanently apart of it. A CT forum sticker may be able to cover it up.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> The last one, I have seen it in person. Looks really great, but those words are permanently apart of it. A CT forum sticker may be able to cover it up.



If someone is extremely patient _- not me -_ they might be able to lift the backing _- I did -_ and carefully peel the saying off _- not I, Edward Scissorhands -_ and replace the backing. They might need some type of glue relaxer or something, but as for me the CT forum sticker will do just nicely.

This before I installed it








This is after with protective coating partially removed


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Since we're conversing about the weird rear fake vent window thingys or whatever you call them, here are a few items to modify them. I have the glass type and like them except for the badly translated Buddha saying on it.
> 
> Rear window stickers:
> Carbon fiber w/Cruze
> ...


I like the glass looking sticker, but I'll pass because of the saying. :lol:


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Because the chrome fell off. Mine fell off both side of my 13 and I wasn't willing to shell out $100+ per side to fix it.


Mine came off while I was scraping ice. I will try glueing it back on with some silicone once spring occurs.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> Mine came off while I was scraping ice. I will try glueing it back on with some silicone once spring occurs.


That bites! :cussing:


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I've thought about getting this set and only installing the corner fake window cover parts...

Black Pillar Posts fit Chevy Cruze 11-15 8pc Set Door Cover Trim Piano Kit | eBay

I used the kit they make on our old Jetta TDI to cover the faded panels and it looked good and they adhered well...


----------



## Liolilioli (Oct 6, 2019)

The pops that hold this piece are not 1 time use and they slide toward the front of the car


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Liolilioli said:


> The pops that hold this piece are not 1 time use and they slide toward the front of the car


Pops?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I like the glass looking sticker, but I'll pass because of the saying. :lol:


Here are two different ones that would work:

Sport Edition: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_3,searchweb201603_55

Cruze: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/327...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_3,searchweb201603_55


----------

